# Narrow rear speakers



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

I need a pair of rear speakers. I have a space limitation so my speaker width has to be 8 inches or less. Length and width dimensions are not an issue. These speakers will be located above a opening between a kitchen and living room. Up front I have SVS towers and center speaker with I think an SVS 12 sub. Money not a huge issue. What do you think?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

For anyone to really help we'll need to know the room size, what type of amplifier/receiver you're going to be using and a least a ballpark number for the budget.


----------



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

OK, the receiver is an Onkyo TX-NR906. The room is 22x15 with the speakers biased lengthwise. The opposite wall from the SVS f/l/c speakers is open to the kitchen. The speakers I'm looking for will go above this opening. The speakers will act as surround speakers and need to be set horizontally to fit into an 8" space above the opening. In the kitchen I have a pair of large SVS bookshelf speakers. Given the perfect speakers I'm willing to pay the price. $500-1500 per or more.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's great info. Now I have a much better understanding of your situation. If the picture in my head is accurate any of the following laid on their side should work quite well...

Arx A1b _{the tweeter has been designed to rotate 90°, so it will work horizontally or vertically}_
Ascend Acoustics CMT-340
XTZ 99.25
Source Technologies 1.5 or 6.1


----------



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, those speakers are great. I guess I should have said I was thinking more of a low profile speaker(ie thin). I know there may be some compromise on the sound but the bigger speakers seem way too bulky for the location. Any suggestions? I looked at the Tribe iii but those are a little pricey.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How about these ones here Axiom makes a low profile speaker that apparently sound very good for there size


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

jbold said:


> Thanks, those speakers are great. I guess I should have said I was thinking more of a low profile speaker(ie thin).


How thin? The Source 6.1's are about 4.5", which are definitely thin for bookshelf speakers. Unless you're talking about something like the KEF T Series speakers.


----------



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

Can the T series be installed horizontally?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

jbold said:


> Can the T series be installed horizontally?


The link I posted was for the center channel version, which is oriented horizontally. From KEF's website... _"Mounted vertically as satellites (whether wall-mounted, on the desk stands supplied or the optional floor stands) or horizontally as a centre channel"_


----------



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

Thx


----------



## jbold (Sep 28, 2008)

Since I'll be mounting on-wall horizontally, should I use a center channel speaker or would left and right speakers be OK mounted horizontally? Is there a major difference between l/r and center?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

jbold said:


> Since I'll be mounting on-wall horizontally, should I use a center channel speaker or would left and right speakers be OK mounted horizontally? Is there a major difference between l/r and center?


Since these are not "normal" speakers -- because they're far too thin to use regular transudcers -- they may indeed have a specific orientation. You might want to run that question by KEF.


----------

